# Kitchen Remodel



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the last items I am going to redo at this house. Started a few weeks ago and am working a few hours a night after work. 
All the demo I have done slowly piece by piece to make the least mess as possible. In usual fashion I forgot to take a before picture. Here is the best I can do for before. 








Everything was white, counter tops and cabinets. First to go was the back splash. Was easier to take a multi tool, cut the perimeter and demo sheet rock and all. 















I have had led ribbon/strip lights sitting in the garage for a while. So I grabbed some power from in the wall that was open, put the transformer in the base cabinet. Then looped a 18 pair from cabinet to cabinet.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Got all the ply wood cut and installed so we could function normally while I try to find time to look for granite. 















Then it was time for this eye sore to go. 








Same gig, piece by piece. 















Thought I was going to get lucky. It looked like the ceiling was installed then the box built on top of it. Not so lucky after all. Had a square strip the width of a 2x4 with out rock. Unfortunately the size was like 52" and I only had a 48x48 piece of rock laying around. For the sake of progress and using the few hours I had I infilled the strips.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I can tell you I would not make any money doing this for a living. Took me about a week to get the mud work done and sanded. 








My sanding tent. 















Out of shape fat guy with a pole sander wearing a respirator in there was fun. I was in there so long and so sweaty the feathered edge started to get **** from the humidity. 








Took me about an hour to stomp that small area and make it match. 








Accidentally used the wrong paint but o well good base coat. Entire ceiling is going to get painted.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I spent more time on can light layout than most everything else. I payed it out on the floor 3 different times. Transferred it to the ceiling with a laser, then used landscape flags stuck into the ceiling to decide if I liked it. This also allowed me to go in the attic and find the flag sticking up so I could locate were the lights were going.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Spent a day looking at granite and ended up back at the same place I purchased it for my bathrooms. Can't get pas how cheap the prefabed tops are. Did not particularly want a bull nose but that is what it is getting. Picked up the slabs and rough cut them. 















Brought them home and started working on the final fit. 








Currently they are set in place. I need to take each one back out and do a little more grinding on them. I am waiting on my polishing pads to show up so I can knock it out 100% when I pull them back out. 















Behind the stove is open because I am waiting on a pot filler faucet.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks real good, great job


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Is that a Hammonds home?
Exact same layout as my kitchen except the island is turned the other way.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> Looks real good, great job


Thanks still a lot to do. Cabinet doors, back splash, pot filler, possible pendent lights, possible hanging pot rack over the island, then the island top, and paint.



cubera said:


> Is that a Hammonds home?
> Exact same layout as my kitchen except the island is turned the other way.


I have no idea.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's coming along nicely. Well Done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Where did you get the pre fab garnite?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

reddog5 said:


> Where did you get the pre fab garnite?


I get it from a **** hole off of airline by mthouston. But almost all the granite yards have it. A slab that is 8' long and 26" deep with a front and one side bull nose is around $150.

Here is some more progress. 








Pot filler faucet came in. Almost too good to be true. $100 of of amazon and it is brushed stainless. Very impressed with the quality for the price. Hopefully it don't leak. Also very pleased with how small it is due to my limited space. 















After drinking and discussing with my buddy in the glass business he almost has me talked into back painted glass back splash. So I removed the plugs from the wall. 








The single above was the end of the line so I was able to swing the tail up to the cabinet. The plug mold is mounted to the bottom of the cabinet close to the wall. 
The other two on the stove side needed a j box because they are looped together. The one I had to use the metal box on turned into a nightmare. Payed it all out, spent a bunch of time cutting the cabinet only to stick my jab saw in the wall and it stop. Iron gas line in the way. Second j box was a cake walk and I used a cut in box.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Got lucky on the water line for the pot filler. I have a hose bib on the outside of the house behind the stove side. The pipe ended up being at the end of where I removed the back splash. 















A shot looking at the bottom of the upper cabinets. All the plug mold is in and hot. Was able to swap an up stream receptacle to a gfci so they are all protected. 








Sheetrock in and all the receptacles patched.








Did not tape behind the stove because I might have to remove the piece of rock. The faucet has a ips thread on it so it won't work with standard pipe threads. Read about this but needed to get my hands on it to figure it out. Will be ordering a brass adapter shortly.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Little update. Was able to cut the snout of a die off and cut the faucet threads to make them tapered. After that was successful I had to move the blocking in the wall since we allowed room for an adapter. 















Sink showed up








Here is some info for the folks that may want to try and cut and polish their granite. I used a standard segmented diamond blade on my grinder to make the cuts. Did this dry and had Pretty good results. Here are the polishing pads I bought off of amazon. They were about $50. 








I remember using these in a lab during college to polish concrete. It was sketch because we were using a grinder. Did not know at that time (and the professor did not tell us) the pass are not rated for the speed of the grinder. They would shoot off if you did not have them centered. After some research I learned that not only are they not rated for the grinder but there were benefits to running them slower. Don't mind buying tools and was going to buy a polisher with a water hook up designed for this. But I would never use it again. Then decided on a car polisher because I would definitely get use of one down the road. Ended up stumbling on a cheaper solution. 








It is a harbor freight router speed controller. Think it was about $15 and I was able to use my grinder.

That is pretty much it, the cabinet door guy came Thursday and I was supposed to have a quote Friday but have not received it yet. The doors are about a 1-2 week lead time.

Here is where I am at until I modify the cabinets















After the perimeter is done I will move on to the island then the last thing will be the backsplash.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice job. I like the changes.

Oh, and the bumps in the road along the way remind me of the late Rosanne Roseannadana "It's always something"!

About those kitchen doors. For another quote, you could contact Evans in Brenham. All they need is the measurements of the openings and the type of hinges and the overlay. And they deliver free for orders over $400. I have used them several times and been happy. Lots of options for profiles and wood types.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Evans is who I am using. Very excited about them, we are going to close up reveals and do some things to make it look different. He measured my bathrooms also. Very enjoyable visit, I was able to run ideas by him on what to do and he had some great input.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great. Our first trip to their business, the guy asked if we wanted to take a tour. Well, heck yeah!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work. Thanks for the update.

Is that a Vacmaster sitting on the counter??


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked said:


> Very nice work. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Is that a Vacmaster sitting on the counter??


Good eye, yes it is. Got it last week after I had enough. Took every thing I had not to throw my suction sealer out the back door the other day. I hate those things.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You will absolutely love that thing. We have one as well.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

The cabinet doors showed up. Got them all hung to check their fit. Have one that is too small and will have to be remade and one that I have to remove or modify the sliding pot rack. 








Hopefully by the end of the week I will be able to stop by the glass place to drop off measurements and pick the glass for the uppers. Going to add a piece to the bottom of the cabinets and redo the trim at the top to match the doors a little better. 
Did the master bath also. 
Before








After


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

This is brutal!








I am on my Second weekend of priming, sand, fill, sand and re prime. 
Got all the drawer fronts done so far and hopefully tomorrow evening I will get to shoot the last coat on 12 doors.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting really close to being past the monotonous work. I got the pulls for the doors and had to router all the doors. There are 43 total doors and drawer fronts. I made me a jig that helped speed up the process. 
Started in the center. 








Then modified it once to do the left side of the doors then modified again to do the right side. 








Here is the pull I used. 















Also got all the glass and did a bigger mock up. Decided on back painted Reeded glass only. So here is where it is at. Have bees taking advantage of the weather to work in the yard so that has hampered some progress. 






















In the last picture you can see I cases the windows above the upper cabinets. The header on the uppers matches the header on the casing.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Little up date. Painter cam last week and painted everything in the house that is white. I started the backsplash today. 















Hopefully I get to work on it after work some the next few days. Picked out the granite for the island so hopefully I can get this done in the next few weeks.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

So the back splash is done, have to order the matching caulk to do the edges. 















The guy that came and looked at fabricating my island gave me a good idea to cut the granite pieces out and use them to finish off the edges. I did not think about that but it finishes it off. Even with the wet saw the glass tends to chip so I was not sure how I was going to make the edge look good. 








Also was trying to borrow a friends wet saw but it was a few days out. I am all for buying good tools but I went back and forth on how much to spend on a wet saw I will probably use twice in my life. The guy at HD told me most people have good results with the low end one. 








Not bad and did the job for $80. 
Monday I will get with a fab shop to get the a stainless piece broke for behind the oven.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Impressive work. Looking really good.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Got a piece of SS brake for the back splash. Little bit of measuring and a knock out set. 








Mocked up and debating how to keep it in place. 








Ended up using a 2x4 to support the ss, then put liquid nails behind it along with the trim on the cabinets to hold it in place. 








Granite guys showed up Saturday. That is a big heavy piece of stone!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

From the time they started cutting the sink to the time they had it completely rough cut and the center section out was less time that it took me to make one cut when I did the perimeter. 
I am just waiting for the caulk that matches the grout to show up so I can caulk the edge of the back splash.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are the best before pictures I have since I forgot to take them before I started then after pictures.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

It has a very modern look. Nice work. Wonder what it would have looked like if the doors and drawers were inset? I have been seeing that a lot lately.


----------



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking good, almost done with it too!


----------

